# Bobcat UTV 3600/3650



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

I've done a whole lot of reading on here over the years, but am a first time poster.
Just like the title says, has anyone been looking into a new Bobcat UTV to plow and deice with this year? Has anyone seen one in person? What did you think?
I love the options and features on these new units, as well as the diesel engine. If I was to buy one, I would go for the 3650 since its front PTO would make it ideal for year around work and hopefully I'd be able to make some money of the thing. 

The attachments are pretty limited at this time, but I talked with my "local" dealer and they say that more should be coming as this is the first year for these units. I should be getting a quote sometime this week, although I hear they're almost $20k when fully loaded.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe they are a joint venture with Polaris you could try looking at their version as well.


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah that's what I had heard as well. Thanks for the suggestion RLM! I did look at polaris' website and it doesn't appear that they are making a model that has all sorts of front mounting attachments... which I definitely want. It wouldn't be worth all that money for just a winter time machine. I need something that's year round capable, and not just for fun.


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

*Got the quote!*

So I got the quote from Bobcat west last week. The last week has been very busy for me, and I apologize for not getting on here sooner.

First off the price is a little crazy. Sure its diesel, and year-round usable, and made by Bobcat. But I think that this may be a little over the top.

The quote is for a 3650 Deluxe Package.

All the normal stuff that it comes with, plus a full cab with heating and A/C. $23,694.58

Snow blade: 1847.76
UTV 62" bucket: 529.02
UTV 66" mower: 2909.17
UTV 62" snowblower: 3948.44

Overall its a lot of money, and I'm not sure that it would be worth buying if I wasn't running the machine at all times of the day in order for it to be paying itself off! If we end up getting a whole bunch of new work this year, I'll be demoing one.

But for now it may be time to look elsewhere. My cousin mentioned to me recently that the JD gator was remade. Of course he works for JD so he would want me to buy one. It looks like its back to a whole bunch of research for me to see what the market has to hold.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

We are looking at possibly purchasing 3 of the Bobcat units. 1 3650 and 2 3600. We have 4 gators but the 2 newest cannot hold the advertised weight and all 4 you have to shift for forward and reverse where the Bobcats are hydrostatic drive. We were debating between the Kubota RTV 1100 and the Bobcat 3600. I think the Kubota was a few thousand cheaper but the load rating was less than the Bobcat and slower. The backrest was also very uncomfortable. The Bobcat however has an all poly bed so mounting anything to the floor raises a challenge. We are going to buy 2 SnowEx SD-600 spreaders and we are going to have to make a different bed out of steel to mount the spreader due to suspension design and hitch weight limitations. 

The Polaris uses the same attachments as the Bobcat. Forks, bucket, broom, straight blade plow, and mower. Might be missing one. Our local Polaris dealer has a Brutus in stock with a broom attached. We don't need the attachments on 2 of the units but we can use them on the other one.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We bought two 3600s they are great


----------

